# Inside Rapalas



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

I "borrowed" these pictures from a German Website. Ever wonder what the inside of some Rapalas look like?


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

Cool and thanks for posting the pics! I always thought that the jointed ones only had some type of screw-in eye between the two parts......................now I know better!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 23, 2008)

I thought they were just solid balsa wood...I guess it makes a lot more sense with the wire or whatever in them. Now that I think about it, I feel kinda dumb


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 23, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I thought they were just solid balsa wood...I guess it makes a lot more sense with the wire or whatever in them. Now that I think about it, I feel kinda dumb


Same here!! 
That's pretty cool to see those x-rays,I wonder what some of the cheaper brands look like?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

The xraps I use are like those HuskyJerks.

~LCA.


----------

